# Why do 9 Frames fit in a 8 Frame hive?



## Ravenzero (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi All, just bought a 8 frame lang, but I was puzzled when it put it together, I noticed that 9 frames fit perfectly in the box. I dont understand, am i supposed to buy spacers or something?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

no, some hives hold 9 because the wood is thinner and you can squeeze in one more frame. Don't do it though, put in 8, and keep them pushed together in the center. It's hard to pull a frame out if you squeeze in 9 w/o rolling a lot of bees.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I do all 8 frame hives, and don't worry you won't be able to get 9 frames in there for long. Everything grows a little as they coat it with propolis. I don't see how people work with 10 frame hives as tight as they are - i recon i would just put nine in them if it was me.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

David LaFerney said:


> i recon i would just put nine in them if it was me.


I am SO glad you said that! I have several hives that need to be 9 frame, save some bees in the process. Thanks!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

bevy's honeybees said:


> I am SO glad you said that! I have several hives that need to be 9 frame, save some bees in the process. Thanks!


Well, I'm glad that my completely unqualified opinion gives you confidence.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I make my eight frame hives with about the same clearance on the sides as the 10 frame hives have. I bought a couple of 8 frame boxes from different companies to compare and the sizes varied. It seems like there is no consensus on what is the standard size for 8 frames.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You have one of the 14" wide ones (Mann Lake or Betterbee probably). You can't fit 9 in the 13 3/4" wide ones (Brushy Mt., Miller Bee Supply, Ross etc.). But all of the 8 frame boxes have a little more excess space than the 10 frame boxes have. Still all hives need a little excess to have room to work when pulling that first comb out. I would shave the end bars down 1/16" on each side and put the 9 frames in...


----------

